# ViP211 & LG 42" LCD HDTV



## Phase IV (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi SAT Guru's,

Here's my problem...DishTechs wired my 211 to the "Component" input on the TV.

This particular model TV has a built in DVR but can't record when hooked up to "Component".

What other alternatives do I have, IE...AV...HDMI...Antenna, etc that will give me the same great video & audio that I have now.

Thanks in advance... 

Phase IV


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

I doubt it will record from HDMI... but probably will from S-Video. However it won't be HD, but SD.


----------



## Phase IV (Jun 8, 2004)

CoriBright said:


> I doubt it will record from HDMI... but probably will from S-Video. However it won't be HD, but SD.


Thanks for the reply Cori...I'm going to try wiring it every way possible & I'll post back what works the best...

2 years of reading is long enough...Time to start answering a question or two myself.

Thanks again


----------

